# [MANGA] Munfly



## Alberto-Otaku (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi, I'm Alberto-Otaku, I'm from Spain and I'm doing a furry manga entitled Munfly. I recently published its second episode and I decided to translate it to English, which is in process, and hope you like it. For those who know Spanish, you can read through SubManga or SubCulture. It is also available for download through MEGA and MEDIAFIRE.
The series is about Munfly Eda, a humanoid dragon, interpol agent who lives on the planet Remon. 
A cleaner planet, there is no religion and who live human and human animals 
live in peace and harmony. But the interpol Remon detects a possible catastrophe 
planet Earth and that can be expanded Remon. So Munfly picks Sabrina Sanjuro, 
a human girl from the land, to provide details of your planet to find 
a solution to stop this disaster.
Gender comedy, ecchi, slice of life and action.


----------

